# Kraken Guitars



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey fellas.

If I get the job I applied for, I'm going to be moving to South Korea by the end of Summer. I figure I'll want a new guitar when I get there, so I've been poking around the intrawebz to see what brands and deals I'll be able to find over there.

While doing my snooping, I came across a korean web dealer that sells Kraken stuff almost exclusively, and the prices are pretty decent. As a reference point, 1,100 Won = about $1.

±âÅ¸¸¶Æ® - ÀÏ·ºÆ®¸¯,Ä¿½ºÅÒ ±âÅ¸ Àü¹® ¾Ç±âÁ¡


This fella in particular caught my eye:

±âÅ¸¸¶Æ® - ÀÏ·ºÆ®¸¯,Ä¿½ºÅÒ ±âÅ¸ Àü¹® ¾Ç±âÁ¡

Kraken Nexter N1













Mahogany Tele body, burl maple top, H/S, Set maple neck w/ RW board, reverse headstock, Kahler trem w/ locking nut, OEM pups.

648,000 KRW, or about $597.



Soooooooooo... anyone know anything? Anyone over there in the asian market ever play one and can say anything about the quality?


----------



## JamesM (Jun 17, 2011)

That. Fucking. TELE!


----------



## Michael T (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice find, that is insane. Gotta check out more of these. 
Thanks


----------



## yingmin (Jun 17, 2011)

I found a huge music supermarket in Korea the last time I was there. It was a three or four storey building that had dozens and dozens of independent shops, because that's just how Korea rolls. Didn't spend much time playing any of their native brands, though. I actually did get a Kraken Champ bass at my store recently, and it was a pretty decent instrument.

On a side note, be prepared to carry around huge stacks of cash, because they're not too into credit cards over there, and the largest denomination of currency is the 10,000 won bill, which is essentially $10.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Find a way to get wholesale prices right out of the factory there


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

yingmin said:


> On a side note, be prepared to carry around huge stacks of cash, because they're not too into credit cards over there, and the largest denomination of currency is the 10,000 won bill, which is essentially $10.


 

Haha. Noted. Perhaps I'll test drive one then order it online.


----------



## gunch (Jun 17, 2011)

That tele is darned pretty


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.krakenguitars.com/english.php


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 17, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I found a huge music supermarket in Korea the last time I was there. It was a three or four storey building that had dozens and dozens of independent shops, because that's just how Korea rolls. Didn't spend much time playing any of their native brands, though. I actually did get a Kraken Champ bass at my store recently, and it was a pretty decent instrument.
> 
> On a side note, be prepared to carry around huge stacks of cash, because they're not too into credit cards over there, and the largest denomination of currency is the 10,000 won bill, which is essentially $10.



ahh you went to Nakwon.
Totally do stuff in cash, 9/10 times they will cut you a deal if you pay in cash. Ive gottens stellar deals on gear here. Ive been here long enough that i know what is really popular with Koreans, usually that stuff is expensive as shit BUT if you know what isnt popular you can get some awesome shit. I have two Hyper-Fuzz pedals i got for 40,000Krw a piece. i got a VOX AC30 CC2X for about 1,400$ new. plus I now have hook ups at that place.

Kraken arent bad but they arent good either. There are basically three big companies that push out guitars. You want good korean guitars look at Moolon guitars. they have some great sounding teles.

if you need help or have questions let me know. If you end up in Seoul ill show you around.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Find a way to get wholesale prices right out of the factory there



tried that. they cant/wont do it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> if you need help or have questions let me know. If you end up in Seoul ill show you around.


 
You can pretty much count on me hitting you up with random questions on a regular basis once I'm in country. If I get the job I want I'll be in Seoul for an orientation during the last ten days of August, but I'll in all likelihood be working somewhere else starting September first.

Checking out the Moollon site now. They look promising, if the price is right.


----------



## Skullet (Jun 17, 2011)

The Flagman 7 and 8s look nice


----------



## Skullet (Jun 17, 2011)

Also went through their custom shop gallery , some nice guitars in there , a Red RG8 caught my eye


----------



## Sikor (Jun 17, 2011)

Kraken guitars has booth every year at Musikmesse.
They always show some interesting guitar(s).

This year they shown guitar made completely out of 1 piece of wood:





More Kraken pictures in my gallery from Musikmesse 2011:
Musikmesse 2011 - Guitars | Your free online photo album with MyAlbum.com!


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 17, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You can pretty much count on me hitting you up with random questions on a regular basis once I'm in country. If I get the job I want I'll be in Seoul for an orientation during the last ten days of August, but I'll in all likelihood be working somewhere else starting September first.
> 
> Checking out the Moollon site now. They look promising, if the price is right.



any time brosef


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jun 17, 2011)

Sikor said:


> Kraken guitars has booth every year at Musikmesse.
> They always show some interesting guitar(s).
> 
> *This year they shown guitar made completely out of 1 piece of wood*:
> ...


 
That bolded line sir, is the most interesting thing I've ever heard right now...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 17, 2011)

I cannot contribute but it need be done.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 18, 2011)

They had some cool looking custom Jackson Soloists, plus that RG8 is sex. 

Site just bookmarked....


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 18, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Kraken arent bad but they arent good either.


 
So are they pretty much what you'd expect for a $300-500 guitar? Schecter-like, perhaps? I wouldn't get one expecting an ESP or anything, just a decent guitar for mucking around on in my apartment.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So are they pretty much what you'd expect for a $300-500 guitar? Schecter-like, perhaps? I wouldn't get one expecting an ESP or anything, just a decent guitar for mucking around on in my apartment.



basically. they do play and sound ok. new pickups and your gold.


----------



## Sikor (Jun 20, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> That bolded line sir, is the most interesting thing I've ever heard right now...



The "funny" things is, I have got info about that guitar first when Musikmesse was over otherwise I would inspect it more 
I've read about it, browse through my photos and bam, it was there 

Anyway I think it was just one off for a display, not a production model.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 20, 2011)

Skullet said:


> Also went through their custom shop gallery , some nice guitars in there , a Red RG8 caught my eye









Aside from anything beyond the 21st fret being unplayable


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 22, 2011)

Elijah said:


> Aside from anything beyond the 21st fret being unplayable


 
Considering many classic guitars only had 21 frets, that might not be a dealbreaker for as many people as this forum might think.



Semirelated update: I have an interview with the company I applied to work for next tuesday, so I'm one step closer to venting my GAS in South Korea .


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 22, 2012)

might be getting a good deal on one of these, trying to figure out if I should pull the trigger or not


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

I've never heard of this company before, that is honestly the first tele I've seen that I've liked xD good luck on getting your job too!


----------



## nangillala (Jan 24, 2012)

My local guitar tech has some of them in his store (Welcome at Pimp my Guitar's Custom Shop), so I got the opportunity to play them a few times. I think they are really good instruments. I would compare them with upper line LTDs for example. Real good craftsmanship without mistakes but missing some "mojo" if that makes sense. 
But a really cool modern take on traditional guitars, I like them!


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi all, sorry for digging up this old thread but I'm trying to get some intel on the Kraken guitars nowadays and maybe something on their 2013's models (Octa etc.).
Can anyone advise if they're playable and how do they compare to other brands like LTD, Schecter, Ibanez for this mid-tier kinda instrument? I found two listed for $420 and $630, both 8 strings and the more pricey one is from 2013 made in Korea. Thanks


----------

